# snapper and water spouts



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Short trip for red snapper. Sorry no picture, will explain later. Three of us , Jason, Ruddy and myself met at 0500 and drove to Sherman Cove for a morning trip for red snapper fishing. The ride out to the Mass for bait was uneventful. The water was clam and the dawn just starting. An ½ an hour at the Mass resulted in about 2 dozen bait fish, mostly hard tails, some menhaden and cigars. Normally I would limit the bait to 3 fish per person, since we are only allowed to catch 2 snapper apiece. Any more bait would be wasteful, but since I had not fished before with Jason and Ruddy, we made it a bit more.
Off to we go to a spot given to me by my friend Charlie (stretch 25). This spot was supposed to be an old sailing ship plus concrete. 17 miles later, we arrived and couldn’t find any structure. We drifted over the spot several time with live bait, no hits. Dose anyone want the numbers? I am willing to share.
Off to another spot to the south west ( one I know has fish). As we approach, the weather is starting to darken up, Ruddy spots some lighten and a couple of water spouts in the far away distance. This might be a shorter then expected trip. We arrive and decide to drift based on the possible need to move quickly.
First bait down results in loss of bait, no fish. Ruddy then hooks up with a nice fish, just to tangled in the structure on the bottom. 2 more pieces of bait gone, no fish yet. Jason then catches a nice fat snapper, into the box. After a short while Ruddy picks up a “football” snapper. I have been positioning the boat and attempting to keep the drift slow. Time to start fishing. After the next positioning, I drop a line and am rewards with a approx 20 inch snapper, into the box. Jason picks up a really nice size snapper . A check of the bait box finds we are down to 4 bait fish, must be a hole in the bottom allowing the bait to escape. Another drift and I pick up another fish. We now have 5 snapper in the boat and 3 bait fish, no problem. The next drift, I start getting a nice bite, suddenly Jason announces, his line is in the prop. I was using the motor in reverse to slow the drift, stop the motor, put in neutral, lose my fish and look at the prop. Jason is recommending that we pull the prop to get the line off, not having any spare parts on board for replacement incase one is lost over the side, I veto that idea. Not seeing much choice, I strip down to my birthday suit, ask Ruddy not to feed the sharks, and jump in. The waves while not horrendous, were enough to bounce me around. 15 min later and several cuts on my hand and with help from Jason, the prop is free. We now have one bait left, one last drift with Jason fishing the bait and Ruddy jigging, resulted in hits but no fish . I don’t know what happened to all the bait someone must have been feeding the fish instead of fishing. A relative quick ride back, where we trolled the pass and picked up a small king (released) and the day was over. Next time I will take 3 dozen bait fish, 
Interesting the weather moved well north of us and if we had dropped the anchor, I am sure we would have gotten more fish. As for the pictures, never take a picture of a naked old guy unless you want to break the camera {joking}. I enjoyed Jason and Ruddy on the trip. Ruddy was nice enough to bring sandwiches, melon and brownies for everyone, except I didn’t share them, They were delicious:thumbup:


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

Why don't you invest in a sea anchor to slow you down. I do not know I waited so long to try one, but they work great.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*thanks for the suggestion*

good idea Might try that


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Good report as always Ed at least you guys got out there. I would have made the swim for you if I was there  just got back in town after a 30 hour haul from offshore Texas, lets try and fish deep maybe Monday?


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

SORRY ABOUT WRONG # IF MY FRIEND FINDS OUT I GAVE THEM OUT I WILL HAVE TO GO INTO WITNESS PROTECTION,, IT IS THERE, JUST THE FEW #.S WE GOT WRONG OVER PHONE, BEEN THERE Last 2 times. we stopped for bait last 2 times at buoy 1, filled all 6 hooks in a few seconds each time, some were spanish sardines others ive never seen before about like spanidh sardines but 5 o6 6 black vertical stripes. im going to bring a secret bait catch u all bait needed plus big snapper. i meant to ask u today, save me all snapper, triggar, cobia and grouper heads you can, ill come get them, u wont have to bury them and i can eat. 6 kids store at 10 mile and guidy makes soup out of them bo bo,s also. i caught a 30lb jack last wk he didnt want it


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

*results of secret bait*







got this on bait using to catch bait


----------



## Mattatoar (Apr 30, 2008)

The sea anchor is a good idea. A five gallon bucket can act like a small drift anchor in a pinch.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

20simmons sea skiff said:


> View attachment 25961
> got this on bait using to catch bait


 that red neck snapper is uglyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy; just kidding


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

What would you have done to remove the prop? Take the pin off and replace it?


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

i agree with u defin ugly, keeps the robbers and women away except for the biker women,


----------



## WHITE SNAPPER SLAYER (Jul 11, 2011)

the secret bait guy looks a lot like a pirate..... arrrgghh!


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

Went out same day on a local charter with friends. We also saw two waterspouts - closest one was couple of miles away. Limited out on red snapper (biggest little over 20#, couple of 15#'rs, the rest in the 7-10# range), bunch of mingos, a BIG black snapper and two kings free-lined. Hit 3-4 different spots and funny thing was best action came after punching through some of the squall lines. Maybe the change in atmospheric pressure? Also, no evidence of fin rot or anything unusual on the 30+ fish we boated.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

The Snapper Commander


----------



## Bullshooter (Oct 5, 2007)

There's nothin wrong with catching more bait than you think you'll need and releasing what you don't use.


----------

